# Ark shuttle around Salida



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm looking for a shuttle that would run my truck from from stone bridge to Salida east, Salida east to Rincon, or some combo in between. Just something along that general stretch. I know I could call a million of the commercial companies and check, but I'm wondering if anyone can name a specific outfit that they've used before and had success with. 
Also wanted to see what kind of success people have had with mid-week hitching in the area.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Dvorak's will do S.B. to Salida East for $65, same price as a Browns shuttle. Shuttled my truck on Browns this summer, they were fine, (been around for EVER, Bill Dvorak has river permits for basically every western river they have permits for).


----------



## mtnkaos (Mar 8, 2007)

Independent Whitewater
539-7737


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

mattman said:


> Dvorak's will do S.B. to Salida East for $65, same price as a Browns shuttle. Shuttled my truck on Browns this summer, they were fine, (been around for EVER, Bill Dvorak has river permits for basically every western river they have permits for).


Dvorak's permit number for the Ark is 001. He and Independent offer shuttle service.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Car Vehicle Shuttle Service Upper Arkansas River Colorado

Wilderness Aware Rafting


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm always amazed there are not more road bikers offering shuttle services. From the link in the previous post a Numbers to Johnson Village shuttle is $65. 

If I was a road biker living in BV, I could ride out to the Numbers put-in, throw my bike in your truck/trailer, drive to Johnson Village and ride home.

I get paid $65 to get my daily exercise.
Maybe this could be my retirement plan?


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

I've used Independent Rafting for shuttles a few times and they are good and have great pricing.

Bike shuttles: RMOC actually does exactly that, and they give you a discount if you have a bike rack on your car so that they can ride there and back: Kayak School Instruction, SUP, Rafting Brown's Canyon, Arkansas River Colorado


----------



## Managan (Mar 9, 2015)

Used Davorak for the same section last year and it was flawless.


----------

